# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Temporal en Aragón

## sergi1907

Desalojados 150 vecinos en barrios de Zaragoza al desbordarse río Gállego.

Los barrios afectados han sido Movera y Peñaflor. En este último se espera que algunos vecinos decidan volver a sus casas a lo largo de esta noche.

El desbordamiento del río Gállego, por las precipitaciones caídas en los últimos días, y la crecida del Ebro ha obligado hoy a desalojar a unas 150 personas de urbanizaciones situadas en la margen izquierda de sus cauces en los barrios rurales de Peñaflor y Movera, en Zaragoza. 

Por la mañana, decenas de viviendas cercanas a la orilla del Gállego, en la urbanización 'Peña Soto Ortiz' de Peñaflor se han desalojado de manera preventiva ante la crecida del río. A lo largo del día alrededor de 80 personas se han visto obligadas a buscar refugio en casas de amigos y familiares. Ninguno de ellos ha necesitado quedarse en el centro polideportivo habilitado para la ocasión. 

La punta de la crecida, que se esperaba para esta tarde, ya ha cesado, y el caudal del río ha empezado a bajar. De esta manera ha dejado de filtrarse el agua del río a través de la mota, que se encontraba parcialmente rota desde las riadas del pasado otoño, momento en el que también se vieron afectadas algunas de estas viviendas. Por esta razón, se espera que algunos vecinos vuelvan a sus casas a lo largo de la noche, sobre todo aquellas familias que vivían de forma permanente en las urbanizaciones desalojadas, como han informado fuentes oficiales. 

Por la tarde se ha tenido que desalojar a otras 70 personas de la urbanización "Torres Urzaiz" en el barrio rural de Movera. De ellas, tres menores y cuatro adultos no tenían otro lugar donde alojarse y han necesitado de la ayuda del área de Acción Social del Ayuntamiento. 

De ellos, una mujer y tres niños han sido trasladados al albergue, otro adulto tenía horario de trabajo de noche y los dos restantes se alojaron en una caravana, han informado fuentes del Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza. Asimismo, en el distrito de Santa Isabel los propietarios de granjas de animales, entre ellos de caballos, los han trasladado a otros lugares.

Los trabajos, desde primera hora de la mañana

El operativo ante la crecida del río Gállego se ha puesto en marcha a primera hora de la mañana y ha estado integrado por Bomberos, Policía Local, Protección Civil y Guardia Civil y permanecerá durante los próximos días vigilando el cauce. 

Desde las 8.00 horas de este domingo, los Bomberos han patrullado esas zonas, primero en Peñaflor, para advertir a las personas que viven en casas cercanas al cauce de la margen izquierda del Gállego ante el riesgo de inundación por la crecida del río. Posteriormente, ha sido la Policía Local la encargada de vigilar que no quedara nadie en sus viviendas, algunas de ellas habitadas de manera permanentemente y otra sólo durante los fines de semana. 

Y es que según las mismas fuentes en esos barrios rurales existen varias motas de protección, pero por las dos de Peñaflor, que se encontraban dañadas por anteriores riadas, el agua se ha filtrado lentamente. 

Por su parte, las misma fuentes del Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza han informado de que se ha tomando esta decisión de manera preventiva. 

La punta de la crecida del Gállego, según los datos del Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica (SAIH) de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, ha pasado por Zuera a las 12.00 horas con 452,48 metros cúbicos por segundo, y una altura de 3,07 metros. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...19068_301.html

----------


## sergi1907

Todos los alcaldes de estas poblaciones, entre ellas Novillas, Gallur, Alcalá, Pradilla, Cabañas o Boquiñeni, están trabajando de manera conjunta.



Los municipios ribereños de la provincia de Zaragoza se preparan ante la previsión de una avenida extraordinaria del río Ebro, que entrará por la localidad de Novillas y que ya ha anegado unas 5.000 hectáreas en la crecida de la pasada semana. 

Todos los alcaldes de estas poblaciones, entre ellas Novillas, Gallur, Alcalá, Pradilla, Cabañas o Boquiñeni, están trabajando de manera conjunta para tomar las medidas preventivas necesarias, ha informado el presidente de la comarca de la Ribera Alta del Ebro, Alfredo Zaldivar, alcalde de Remolinos. 

Zaldivar ha explicado que están expectantes ante las previsiones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE), que por el momento cifran entre 2.400 y 2.500 metros cúbicos por segundo el cauce que llevará el río. 

Se están reforzando motas en los cascos urbanos de Gallur y Pradilla de Ebro, ya que según el presidente comarcal el río cada vez está más sucio, y al desconocer todavía la altura de esta segunda avenida. 

También se está echando tierra a una sima en Alcalá de Ebro para impedir que se rompa el dique se protege el pueblo. 

El sábado ya se evacuaron unos 5.000 animales, entre cerdos y terneros, de las huertas de Remolinos y dos granjas en Novillas. 

Por el momento, ha agregado Zaldivar, no se prevé la evacuación de los vecinos, ya que si el caudal del Ebro fuera de 2.500 metros cúbicos por segundo se podría controlar. 

En la riada ordinaria de la pasada semana se anegaron unas 5.000 hectáreas de cultivos, sobre todo cereal de invierno, desde Novillas hasta casi Zaragoza.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...1_1101025.html

----------


## sergi1907

Las inundaciones por la crecida del Ebro hacen intransitables la A-127 a la altura de Gallur y la CP-0031 entre Pradilla de Ebro y Boquiñeni.

El temporal de nieve de los últimos días mantiene cerrados al tráfico los puertos de Somport y Portalet que unen Aragón con Francia a través de la N-330 y A-136, así como las carreteras autonómicas A-139, en Llanos del Hospital, y la A-2606, en Panticosa. 

Además las inundaciones por la crecida del Ebro en la provincia de Zaragoza hacen intransitables las carreteras A-127 a la altura de Gallur y la CP-0031 entre Pradilla de Ebro y Boquiñeni, según informa la Dirección General de Tráfico (DGT).

También en la provincia de Huesca es necesario el uso de cadenas para transitar por la A-135 en Broto y la A-136 entre Sallent de Gállego y la frontera del Portalet y en la N-330 en Candanchú se procede al desvío del trazado de carriles debido al riesgo de avalanchas. 

La nieve afecta a la provincia de Teruel, donde se necesitan cadenas en cuatro tramos de carreteras autonómicas y comarcales en Orihuela del Tremedal y Noguera. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...19142_300.html

----------


## sergi1907

Listo el dispositivo de seguridad para intervenir en el caso de que sea preciso el desalojo del pueblo.

Una decena de voluntarios de Cruz Roja se encuentran en Boquiñeni por si fuera necesario intervenir en caso de desaolojo de la población. Además, en torno a las 10.30 de la mañana ha llegado un helicóptero del 112 y se encuentran también preparados bomberos de Zaragoza.

El dispositivo de Cruz Roja consiste en tres ambulancias (una de Zaragoza y dos de Alagón), un vehículo todoterreno medicalizado (Alagón) y dos vehículos de transporte, uno de ellos adaptado a personas con movilidad reducida (Zaragoza y Ejea). Hay también preparadas mantas, sacos y ropas.

En función de las neecsidades y las circunstancias se movilizaría mayor número de recursos. 

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...2_1101025.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

He visto como en algunos pueblos hacían diques con sacos terreros y haciendo diques de tierra a la charramandusca con unas filtraciones tremendas.

¿Por qué el Gobierno de Aragón no ha solicitado la intervención de la UME?

La UME tiene medios mejores para este sentido, por ejemplo, hacer diques mediante *hesco-bastion* de alta capacidad que son mucho más efectivos.

----------


## REEGE

La Ume irá despúes del desastre F. Lázaro!!!! :Mad:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La Ume irá despúes del desastre F. Lázaro!!!!


Sí, como siempre aquí las cosas se hacen después de que pasen los desastres.

Un par de secciones de ingenieros equipadas con maquinaria pesada y material hesco-bastion, y te montan unos diques que quitan el hipo...

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se pueden ver imágenes de la crecida del río en Zaragoza http://www.heraldo.es/multimedia/gal..._zaragoza.html

----------


## sergi1907

El caudal del Ebro se ha estabilizado en Zaragoza con 1.868,44 metros cúbicos por segundo y 4,79 metros de altura y la punta de la crecida se encuentra actualmente aguas abajo, entre Pina de Ebro y Gelsa, con 4,78 metros de altura.

El caudal del Ebro se ha estabilizado en Zaragoza con 1.868,44 metros cúbicos por segundo y 4,79 metros de altura y la punta de la crecida se encuentra actualmente aguas abajo, entre Pina de Ebro y Gelsa, con 4,78 metros de altura. 

Según han informado fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón, el caudal ya ha descendido aguas arriba, en Zaragoza se ha estabilizado con una tendencia clara a la baja y la punta de la crecida se encuentra entre Pina y Gelsa, también estabilizada. 

Se espera que el Ebro recupere su estado en un máximo de 48 horas y la crecida, considerada finalmente como ordinaria, no ha causado grandes afecciones salvo inundación de campos de cultivo, según las mismas fuentes. 

Entre esas afecciones, esta madrugada, en torno a las 03.00, han comenzado a inundarse campos de alfalfa y trigo en Villafranca de Ebro, entre 200 y 300 hectáreas, porque las aguas "han brincado" o han causado alguna rotura en la mota, según ha informadosu alcalde. "Que se deje limpiar el río para que vayáis en barco los de Zaragoza y que no se nos deje dragar el río para que los agricultores podamos vivir dignamente, nos parece vergonzoso", ha lamentado Conzález. 

También en el Burgo de Ebro las principales afecciones se han producido en campos de cultivo, entre 400 y 500 hectáreas anegadas, aunque también se han inundado los garajes de algunas viviendas, y en Pina de Ebro sólo se ha inundado la huerta y los vecinos están tranquilos porque el casco urbano no está amenazado, han apuntado a Efe sus respectivos alcaldes, Miguel Ángel Girón y María Teresa Martínez. 

Este miércoles por la mañana, han precisado fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón, se ha decidido retirar el puesto de mando avanzado de Protección Civil en Boquiñeni, si bien se mantiene el nivel de preemergencia por si fuera necesario tomar medidas extraordinarias. 

El aumento del caudal del Ebro en Zaragoza no ha causado intervenciones relevantes por parte de los bomberos y hoy habrá una nueva evaluación para determinar si los vecinos desalojados el pasado domingo de una urbanización de chalés del barrio de Movera pueden regresar a sus casas.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...6_1101025.html

----------


## Luján

> [...]"Que se deje limpiar el río para que vayáis en barco los de Zaragoza y que no se nos deje dragar el río para que los agricultores podamos vivir dignamente, nos parece vergonzoso", ha lamentado Conzález.[...]


Tiene toda la razón del mundo.

----------


## juston33

Según han informado fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón, el caudal ya ha descendido aguas arriba, en Zaragoza se ha estabilizado con una tendencia clara a la baja y la punta de la crecida se encuentra entre Pina y Gelsa, también estabilizada.

----------

